# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته فيزيك(تمامی گرایش ها)

## ebi2018

*معرفی رشته فيزيك(تمامی گرایش ها)



 
دیباچه:


شاید  بشر اولین بار با کشف قانون حرکت، قانونی که حیات و هستی وابسته به آن  است، با علم فیزیک آشنا شد. علمی که به یاری ‌آن چرخ‌ها را ساخت، شکار کرد و  شکارش را حمل نمود و سپس به مرور با کشف قوانین بیشتری از علم فیزیک  توانست بنیاد مسائل و قوانین طبیعت را درک و با به خدمت در آوردن و استفاده  از این قوانین به تمدن قرن بیستم دست پیدا کند. به زبان دیگر فیزیک‌ علم‌  زندگی‌ است‌ و می‌توان‌ گفت‌ که‌ جهان‌ در بزرگترین‌ مقیاس‌ تا ریزترین‌  مقیاس‌ در ارتباط‌ با علم‌ فیزیک‌ می‌باشد اما آنچه‌ در رشته‌ فیزیک‌ در حد  لیسانس‌ آموزش‌ داده‌ می‌شود عبارت‌ است‌ از فیزیک‌ دبیرستانی‌ به‌ اضافه‌  فیزیک‌ قرن‌ بیستم‌ . از سوی‌ دیگر می‌توان‌ گفت‌ که‌ فیزیک‌ در حد  لیسانس‌ مفاهیم‌ فیزیک‌ دبیرستانی‌ را عمیق‌تر کرده‌ و طرز برخورد با  مسائل‌ فیزیکی‌ را آموزش‌ می‌دهد. این‌ رشته‌ در دوره‌ کارشناسی‌  دارای‌ 5 گرایش‌ اتمی‌ ـ مولکولی‌، هسته‌ای‌، حالت‌ جامد، هواشناسی‌ و  اختر فیزیک است‌ که‌ تعداد واحدهای‌ تخصصی‌ هریک‌ از این‌ گرایش‌ها در  دوره‌ کارشناسی‌ بسیار محدود است‌ و به‌ همین‌ دلیل‌ گرایش‌های‌ فوق‌ در این‌ دوره‌ تفاوت‌ محسوسی‌ با یکدیگر ندارند.(این رشته در دو مقطع دکترای پیوسته و کارشناسی در آزمون سراسری دانشجو می‌پذیرد.)


گرایش‌ اتمی‌ ـ مولکولی:


فیزیک‌  اتمی‌ به‌ بررسی‌ نقل‌ و انتقال‌ الکترون‌های‌ اطراف‌ هسته‌ می‌پردازد و  خواص‌ آنها را مورد بررسی‌ قرار می‌دهد؛ یعنی‌ ما در فیزیک‌ اتمی‌ کاری‌  به‌ این‌ نداریم‌ که‌ هسته‌ از چه‌ تشکیل‌ شده‌ است‌ بلکه‌ هسته‌ برای ‌ما‌  مرکزی‌ با بار مثبت‌ است‌ و بیشتر توجه‌ ما جلب‌ الکترون‌های‌ اطراف‌  هسته‌ می‌شود.


درس‌های‌ این‌ رشته‌ در طول‌ تحصیل :


دروس‌ مشترک‌ بین‌ گرایش‌های‌ مختلف‌ فیزیک‌:


ریاضی‌  عمومی‌ ، معادلات‌ دیفرانسیل‌، فیزیک‌ پایه‌ ، شیمی‌ عمومی‌، مبانی‌  کامپیوتر و برنامه‌سازی‌ ، فیزیک‌ جدید ، مکانیک‌ تحلیلی‌ ، ترمودینامیک‌ و  مکانیک‌ آماری‌، ریاضی‌ فیزیک‌ ، الکترومغناطیس‌ ، مکانیک‌ کوانتومی‌ ،  اپتیک‌ .


دروس‌ تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ اتمی ‌ـ مولکولی:


اپتیک‌ کاربردی‌، اسپکتروسکپی‌، روش‌های‌ تجربی‌ در فیزیک‌ اتمی‌، کاربردهای‌ لیزر، تکنیک‌ خلاء .


گرایش‌ فیزیک‌ هسته‌ای‌:


در  فیزیک‌ هسته‌ای‌، خود هسته‌، مورد مطالعه‌ قرار می‌گیرد؛ یعنی‌ متخصصان‌ و  دانشمندان‌ بررسی‌ می‌کنند که‌ هسته‌ از چه‌ تشکیل‌ شده‌ و چه‌ نیروهایی‌  بین‌ اجزای‌ هسته‌ حکمفرما است‌ و در نتیجه واکنش‌های‌ انجام‌ شده‌، چقدر  انرژی‌ آزاد می‌گردد؟


دروس‌ تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ هسته‌ای :


فیزیک‌  هسته‌ای‌ ، فیزیک‌ راکتور ، آشکار سازها و سیستم‌ها، اندازه‌گیری‌  هسته‌ای‌، شتاب‌دهنده‌های‌ ذرات‌، رادیوایزوتوپ‌ و کاربرد آن‌، شیمی‌  هسته‌ای‌، حفاظت‌ در برابر پرتوها.


گرایش‌ فیزیک‌ حالت‌ جامد:


گرایش‌  حالت‌ جامد مربوط‌ به‌ سیستم‌های‌ بس‌ ذره‌ای‌ مخصوصاً جامدات‌ است‌.  ابتدایی‌ترین‌ کار در این‌ گرایش‌ بررسی‌ بلورهای‌ جامدات‌ و خواص‌  اپتیکی‌، مکانیکی‌، الکتریکی‌ و صوتی‌ امواجی‌ است‌ که‌ در آن‌ منتشر  می‌شود. این‌ بررسی‌ منجر به‌ پدیده‌های‌ مختلفی‌ مثل‌ ابر رسانایی‌،  نیمه‌رسانایی‌ یا پخش‌ و انتقال‌ گرما می‌گردد.


دروس‌ تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ حالت‌ جامد:


فیزیک‌  حالت‌ جامد، فیزیک‌ لایه‌های‌ نازک‌، فیزیک‌ قطعات‌ نیمه‌رسانا ،  ابررسانایی‌ و کاربرد آن‌، بلورشناسی‌، الکترونیک‌ ، رشد بلور و تکنولوژی‌  نیمه‌رساناها است.


گرایش‌ هواشناسی‌:


گرایش‌  هواشناسی‌، اطلاعات‌ پایه‌ای‌ و متنوعی‌ درباره‌ انواع‌ پدیده‌های‌ جوی‌ و  برخورد علمی‌ با آنها ارائه‌ می‌دهد و همچنین‌ با مطالعه‌ دینامیک‌ وضعیت‌  هوا می‌توان‌ بررسی‌ کرد که‌ شرایط‌ هوا چگونه‌ تغییر کرده‌ و چه‌  پارامترهایی‌ برای‌ ایجاد این‌ تغییر لازم‌ است‌؟


دروس‌ تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ هواشناسی :


هواشناسی‌ سینوپتیکی‌ ، هواشناسی‌ دینامیکی‌ ، هواشناسی‌ فیزیکی‌ ، آمار در هواشناسی‌.


گرایش‌ اختر فیزیک :


سه‌  بخش‌ اصلی‌ این‌ گرایش‌ را نجوم‌ رصدی‌، اخترشناسی‌ و کیهان‌شناسی‌ تشکیل‌  می‌دهد. در بخش‌ نجوم‌ که‌ جنبه‌ مشاهداتی‌ دارد، پدیده‌های‌ مختلف‌  نجومی‌ را رصد و ثبت‌ کرده‌ و سپس‌ از آنها عکس‌ گرفته‌ و طیف‌ آنها را  می‌سنجند. در اخترشناسی‌ که‌ جنبه‌ نظری‌ دارد وضعیت‌ ستارگان‌ مورد  مطالعه‌ قرار می‌گیرد؛ یعنی‌ بررسی‌ می‌شود که‌ هر ستاره‌ در چه‌ مرحله‌ای‌  قرار دارد و چه‌ اتفاقاتی‌ برایش‌ رخ‌ می‌دهد؟ کیهان‌شناسی‌ نیز به‌ صورت‌  کلاسیک‌ به‌ چگونگی‌ ایجاد جهان‌ و تشکیل‌ ساختارهای‌ کهکشانی‌ مانند  خوشه‌ها و ابر خوشه‌ها می‌پردازد.


توانایی‌های‌ لازم :


برخلاف‌ رشته‌های‌ مهندسی‌  که‌ با اتفاقات‌ علمی‌ سر و کار دارند در رشته‌های‌ علوم‌ پایه‌ از جمله‌  فیزیک‌ به‌ چگونگی‌ پیش‌آمدهای‌ علمی‌ توجه‌ می‌کنند و در واقع‌ به‌ دنبال‌  یافتن‌ دلایل‌ و چرایی‌ هر پدیده‌ یا اتفاق‌ هستند و به‌ همین‌ دلیل‌  داوطلبانی‌ که‌ مستعد، باهوش‌ و کنجکاو هستند، می‌توانند در این‌ رشته‌  موفق‌ گردند. از سوی‌ دیگر فیزیک‌ منهای‌ ریاضی؛‌ یعنی‌ صفر به‌ همین‌  دلیل‌ دانشجویان‌ این‌ رشته‌ باید از نظر ریاضیات‌ در سطح‌ بسیار بالایی‌  باشند.



موقعیت‌ شغلی‌ در ایران‌ :


اگر  کسی‌ فیزیک‌ را خوب‌ خوانده‌ باشد در سازمان‌های‌ مختلف‌ کشور از قبیل‌  صداوسیما، برنامه‌ و بودجه‌، مخابرات‌ و همچنین‌ در صنایع‌ مختلف‌ مفید  واقع‌ شده‌ و موفق‌ می‌گردد. چون‌ دانشجویان‌ فیزیک‌ مطالب‌ مختلفی‌ از  قبیل‌ الکتریسیته‌ و مکانیک‌ می‌خوانند و در زمینه‌های‌ مختلف‌ دید وسیعی‌  پیدا می‌کنند. همچنین‌ فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ این‌ رشته‌ در حد کارشناسی‌  می‌توانند در نیروگاه‌های‌ هسته‌ای‌، مراکز تولید قطعات‌ غیرهادی‌ و  سلول‌های‌ خورشیدی‌، صنایع‌ تولید و نگهداری‌ لیزر در صنعت‌، مراکز پزشکی‌ و نظامی‌ و سازمان‌ انرژی‌ اتمی‌ فعالیت‌ کنند.

منبع : دانشگاهی

*

----------

